# From Gizmodo - 10 Essential iPad Tips & Tricks



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy Exploring!

http://gizmodo.com/5508399/10-essential-ipad-tips--tricks


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

And for those of us who are completely new to the Apple world, there is this website for the iPad:

http://www.gilsmethod.com/ipad

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Great links.Thanks.


----------

